# Steam: Nackte Buttons, keine Beschriftung, keine Schrift, nichts hilft.



## Idefix Windhund (20. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag,

mein Kumpel wollte unter Windows Vista HP 32Bit Steam installieren. Steam installiert sich aber hat am Ende keine Beschriftung, die Buttons sind nackt, ...

Ich habe nun versucht Steam neu zu installieren - Hat nichts gebracht

Steam Deinstalliert und neu installiert - Hat nichts gebracht

Steam aus dem Internet herunter geladen und installiert - Hat nichts gebracht

Tahoma Schrift herunter geladen und installiert - Hat nichts gebracht

Hundert neu starts - hat nichts gebracht

War auf der Steam Homepage und da konnte man was herunter laden - Das was man herunter laden kann ist nicht mehr Verfügbar 

Habe nun echt keinen Bock Vista neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## black-wizard (27. Januar 2011)

Solltest mal Steam kontaktieren obs eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es irgendwie hin bekommen. Keine Ahnung aber wie ich es geschafft habe. Es hat doch irgendwas mit der Tahoma Schrift zu tun. Und ich habe heraus gefunden das es im Steam auch ein Fonts Ordner gibt. Aber wie warum und wieso und was ... keine Ahnung. Jetzt ist es eh egal da sich mein Kumpel einen 1156er Gamer PC zusammen gebaut hat. Da läuft alles.


----------

